# Mid Range gaming Laptop 45k-55k



## maddy (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking for a gaming laptop

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
45K - 55K INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
15" or above preferred

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
No special preference 

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
The laptop should serve three main purposes.
Gaming laptop which will be easy to play any games on mid or higher settings (BF3, Skyrim , MaxP3) 
Can be used for Graphic Designing
Movies good speaker quality 

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
HD Good Looking.........

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
Mostly will buy from Mumbai - prime but any online sites with cheaper deals

here some lappy i liked

Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Series 5 NP550P5C-S01IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

HP Envy 6-1002TX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

other than this if any good lappy in asus dell or other brands please tell 
Please reply fast gona by asap


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 16, 2012)

No Full HD will come by 55K. In your budget, samsung lappy that u hav shortlisted is the best choice...


----------



## maddy (Jul 16, 2012)

@ sanjay 
Thanks for very fast reply I edited it to HD screen 

and Yes
I like Samsung config thats best but still i wanted to see if any other lappy arround


----------



## sarthak (Jul 16, 2012)

Get the Samsung. Its the best laptop for gaming right now in the budget.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 19, 2012)

Samsung 550P is a good option, the one with i7 can be purchased for 57k


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 19, 2012)

Nothing better than Samsung 550p within that Price Range, atleast in the gaming category.


----------



## REY619 (Jul 28, 2012)

Guys I am also interested the Samsung laptop OP has listed above. The config is beast, no doubt.

Will it be able to play currently available high end games, such as, BF3, Skyrim, Diablo3 etc.? And what about the upcoming ones, BlackOps2, FIFA13, FarCry3, GTA5 maybe?

Hope somebody knowledgeable in this area would help.

Thanks.


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

yes all games like BF3, Skyrim, Diablo3 etc are playable in high settings


----------



## REY619 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

